# Newest member?



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you guys ever look down at the name of the newest member? It is under stats (far bottom right) if you are on the Recent Topics page. I look there almost every time I log in. Sometimes I recognize a name (another kennel name, or a first name of someone I think it may be that is registering) and sometimes it is an obvious spammer that just registered (e.g. ViagraOnline kinda gives it away).

I try not to comment on the names because I never want a legit new member to feel bad, but some of them are really amusing when you don't have any knowledge as to how they chose their name. Ivy's user name made me smile when I first saw it down there (Ivyagogo). 

I just had to comment after seeing the latest one now registered.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, Kimberly, I try to check that everyday if I am online! What a cute name....Welcome Ivyagogo!!!:biggrin1:Brings back memories of the 60's with all the GoGo's....anyone remember the "Whiskey a GoGo"??? It's in CA! Jim Morrison performed there among many others! I'm dating myself again!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I hadn't paid attention to newest member until now, but I continue to wonder about "the most users ever online" number. The highest was on 6/29 (126). I tried the "search" to figure out what was so interesting / intriguing that aso many members were glued to the forum. The "search" wasn't any help and my guess is was that the day when "Hav vs. Havana silk" discussion broke out? I am so curious...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, darn. Since I posted this topic, the newest user name has changed twice. At the time of my post, it was boob(something)boone, and now I don't see him/her in the member listing, so maybe it was a spammer? Oh well.

Poornima, it could have also been when someone posted a message to one (or more) of the large e-mail groups referencing the Havanese Forum. I've referenced it a couple of times in posts - usually trying to encourage others to join us, and I've noticed that some people have also referenced when trying to be controversial and bring attention to a hot topic (like the HSD discussions). Hopefully we won't get so much of the latter.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I always look at that, too...wow, aren't some people creative with their screen names? I am not. I either use my real name or 'Thumperlove' which has been my email addy/IM name for years and years.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I always notice that too!There have been some real strange ones...and I have seen the viagra etc...I just laugh!:laugh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I notice those "new members" too. The really obvious spammers must think we were born on another planet. It's interesting to see all the names.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*The most members online*



Havtahava said:


> Poornima, it could have also been when someone posted a message to one (or more) of the large e-mail groups referencing the Havanese Forum. I've referenced it a couple of times in posts - usually trying to encourage others to join us, and I've noticed that some people have also referenced when trying to be controversial and bring attention to a hot topic (like the HSD discussions). Hopefully we won't get so much of the latter.


Thanks for satisfying my curiosity! Thankfully the latest HSD has evolved into all sorts of interesting topics..what a relief! :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I alway read the notes there too. There have been some very strange names. I remember making a note for the 1000th member, but they didn't say on. They don't know what they are missing. lol lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow. I never, ever look at those things! I just dont' think of it. I try to catch up on all the email notifications and then IF I have time, I'll click on 'new posts' and see if I can jump in here and there. 

To me, all those side line links and info is a blur and I never notice them! lol
Interesting stuff though!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*New Puppy*

HI all I just had to tell you all Im so excited I must have the best Hubby in the world !!!!!!! When I get back home I will have to post a picture of the new little puppy we are getting my husband bought me one. Thats right I am getting a little female she is so sweet she was born 7/14/07 she is a sable and white She has the eye type mask look to her.She will be 12 weeks old on saturday :whoo: :whoo: She will arrive by the breeder on friday the breeder works for a air line and she will be hand delivering her from texas how cool is that? I will pick her up at 9 am friday moring:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: Just had to let you all know


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*WHOOOOOHOOOO!!*

:clap2: :clap2: :bounce: :bounce: :cheer2: :cheer2: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you and your family!

I can't wait to see pictures, please post them soon! She sounds precious, and how neat you are having her brought from Texas!

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! You are very lucky. I can't wait to see pictures of her and Yoda together.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

THANK YOU THANK YOU Im trying to get a picture now since I am way and not at my house its makes it hard with this web mail I will try to get it posted ASAP


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news Susan. Can't wait to see you new little girl. She sounds adorable. You are going to have so much fun with two.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Susan, I know how bad you have been wanting a girl.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*IZZY*

I am not sure if I will keep this name but that is the name she had so for now that is what I am putting in here


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my! She's precious!!!!!  

How did you talk your hubby into it? Is she a gift? how very sweet!

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

It was not hard at all he knows I been wanting one and every time I ask he said no but he found this one and had a pic sent to me and then I ask him he just said yet what a little sticker


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, I think he finally sat down and realized all that you have been doing in the last few months for others, that it was time you had something special too!! What a great guy! Now the fun starts. I am sure that Yoda will love her.
Laurie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Congrats Congrats

Can't wait to hear all about her!:biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I am sure Yoda will love her alot.As soon as I get home I will get Yoda fix I dont want no accidents at all.I hope every thing straightens out with family ect to much on my plate but I think the puppy will make me feel so good I cant wait.Im still away and I am hoping I will be home to marrow thank GGGG need to get back being a nurse now LOL my mom needs meds and need to walk after the back surgery thanks again for every ones excitment for my wonderful news OH and Laurie it was not plan on getting a puppy LOL Some times things just happen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh how exciting Susan we are so happy for you. She looks like a doll.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Susan. Congratulations!! You should put this in it's own thread in the puppy section so everyone will know.

Your new puppy is adorable. What a great husband you have for surprising you with her.

Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Im away from home Susan so I wish I could put it in its owen threw to much on my mind so if any one could do it for me it would be great Im using my mom PC and I dont like her it dont work like mine does,


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK I got it posted on a new thread:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting "newest member" right now!!!!! ound:ound:

Sex Stars Video! WOWEE! That must be one awesome dog! LOL

:brick:

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahaha... They must have a bot that searches the site and finds all the sex related material on here.... They must think Havanese Forum is one rock'in spot to feel the need the advertise here.. lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HEY!

Maybe these breeders could play the videos for the stud and bitch to

***set the mood****

ound:ound:

Toooooo funny!!!!!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, I have that Sesame Street song going through my head "Which one of these doesn't belong?"


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm Carol? J/K LOL ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I dunno, Kimberly, that "Havtahava" sounds like some sex fiend to me! :suspicious:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh how funny! By the time I logged on, TeenLesbianSex was gone. What a unique name for a Hav! ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Oh how funny! By the time I logged on, TeenLesbianSex was gone. What a unique name for a Hav! ound:


Especially because right after that, "Wannahav" appears! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Hmmmm, I have that Sesame Street song going through my head "Which one of these doesn't belong?"


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Moko said:


> Especially because right after that, "Wannahav" appears! ound:


Yeah what's with wannahav?? Are they just trying to copy my cool name?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that is just too funny! I would never have noticed that.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Most of the time I don't comment on the newest member I see (unless I happen to be talking to Melissa at the time I see it), but that one was just too obviously here to spam. Granted, all of the Viagra-derivative names are obviously spam too, but...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAHHHAHAAHaa.. thats an awesome name..

Kim - what does the * mean beside your name?? I dont have one of them beside my name?!!? hmmm??? 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am thinking the star besides Kimberly means she has two names- the later being the newest member's name 

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hahahhahaahahhahah


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I like Amanda's explanation, LOL.

But the real one is that Kimberly is a hidden member so no one can see she is online except for herself.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- great cover!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina..

Yup you are correct! kim never used to be invisible befor though.. I guess everyone is going that route it seems... whatever happend to the good 'ol days when hardly anyone was invisible?? lol

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm still viewable!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Funny! lol


----------



## Wanahav (Nov 21, 2007)

Moko said:


> Especially because right after that, "Wannahav" appears! ound:





wannabe said:


> Yeah what's with wannahav?? Are they just trying to copy my cool name?


I'll admit my 'name' perhaps isn't the most sophisticated one but since I'm only starting my research on the Havanese it seemed like a fun name to use in a 'fun' forum.

I've never posted here but have found invaluable information and some entertainment as well. I opened up this thread "newest member" thinking it might be something pertaining to researching the Havanese. Guess not......

Sincerely,

Wanahav


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Wanahav it was the name after yours that had all of us laughing. You have a great name for this forum.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

oh I took it as having teenlesiansex followed by wanahav next to each other that made your name so funny! Hate to say it but don't think we would have been "lol" if you didn't have the other name proceeding yours!
Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Wannahav! As you can see from this thread this is a fun place. You'll find some of the best info to be had on Havanese right here. If you can't find what you're looking for just ask, I promise someone will be kind enough to answer. Trust me, you're gonna love it here!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I check that also----it is amazing what gets in!ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah yes, I had the asterick because I was invisible after my return from Westminster. I should be showing online when I'm around now.

Wanahav, welcome! We've had several members variations of "want a hav", including: 
Wanahav (yours), wannabe (Sharon, who is also new), wannahava, wannahavapuppy, wanna_be, and wantahavanese, although most of them have never posted. All that to say, it wasn't really your user name that caught my eye. It was the one that was obviously created for the purpose of posting pornographic spam (except they didn't realize they couldn't get through the Melissa Filter). We've joked around in the past about some of the other name choices that can't get through the filter, but show up on the Newest Member or Online Users listings.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Wanahav said:


> I'll admit my 'name' perhaps isn't the most sophisticated one but since I'm only starting my research on the Havanese it seemed like a fun name to use in a 'fun' forum.
> 
> I've never posted here but have found invaluable information and some entertainment as well. I opened up this thread "newest member" thinking it might be something pertaining to researching the Havanese. Guess not......
> 
> ...


Hi Wanahav,

I was being sarcastic and poking fun of myself (wannabe) when I made that comment about your name. It sounds like we have a lot in common besides our clever names. I am also researching Havanese and have found a lot of valuable information here. Please, please accept my apology it wasn't my intention to offend you. This is a wonderful and welcoming forum and I'm sorry if I gave you the wrong impression.:brick:

Sincerely,
Sharon "wannabe"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wanahav said:


> I'll admit my 'name' perhaps isn't the most sophisticated one but since I'm only starting my research on the Havanese it seemed like a fun name to use in a 'fun' forum.
> 
> I've never posted here but have found invaluable information and some entertainment as well. I opened up this thread "newest member" thinking it might be something pertaining to researching the Havanese. Guess not......
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Wanahav! eace: The coffee shop forum here is a great place to unwind and chat about all things non-Havanese, such as jokes, personal news, stories, and playing around with names. Please dont' take it the wrong way. All are welcome, hon.


----------

